# Steel Rod Slingshot Grip



## kingmurphy (May 16, 2012)

hi guys
i know what you are thinking,and yep its another question this time concernig bent rod slingshots ive made the fame from a small metal pole i had and its shaped quite normally so i need to put a decent wrap on it i tries to put soldering wire on it and found it made quite a good grip but i sadly ran out before the job was finshed so i only have twine so how do i do it ?? i know henery from panarama has done a how to but it says nothing about the grip its very similar to the ones on his website thanks

Alexander .s. Howson


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

i dont think i have seen a tutorial here at SSF, but go to you tube and there are quite a bit of different methods demonstrated, some pretty fine education on you tube.


----------



## kingmurphy (May 16, 2012)

thanks con what should i search ??


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

kingmurphy said:


> hi guys
> i know what you are thinking,and yep its another question this time concernig bent rod slingshots ive made the fame from a small metal pole i had and its shaped quite normally so i need to put a decent wrap on it i tries to put soldering wire on it and found it made quite a good grip but i sadly ran out before the job was finshed so i only have twine so how do i do it ?? i know henery from panarama has done a how to but it says nothing about the grip its very similar to the ones on his website thanks
> 
> Alexander .s. Howson


It would be a big help to see the frame you want to wrap. I don't remember now where I got the instructions on wrapping, but pretty sure it was on YouTube.


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

kingmurphy said:


> thanks con what should i search ??


let me think, like Henry its been a while search paracord wrapping, paracord tying........................


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

I couldn't find anything on YouTube. If you can't come up with a tutorial, maybe I'll do one. I have another aluminum frame ready to polish and wrap. It might take a few days, though. My Darling Wife has me pretty well swamped in Honey-Dos at the moment.


----------



## kingmurphy (May 16, 2012)

ive managed to do it but i would still like to know as i intend to make more like this in the futre ill post it in the homades and a pic in here thanks

Alex


----------



## MAV (Mar 18, 2012)

kingmurphy said:


> hi guys
> i know what you are thinking,and yep its another question this time concernig bent rod slingshots ive made the fame from a small metal pole i had and its shaped quite normally so i need to put a decent wrap on it i tries to put soldering wire on it and found it made quite a good grip but i sadly ran out before the job was finshed so i only have twine so how do i do it ?? i know henery from panarama has done a how to but it says nothing about the grip its very similar to the ones on his website thanks
> 
> Alexander .s. Howson


Nice bend job! I think you found your forte.


----------



## brainleak (Nov 9, 2011)

Looks good, if you were looking to go with something thicker than twine, consider paracord. should provide a bit more padding if that is what you are looking for.

Nice job


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

I found the pictures I downloaded on wrapping a slingshot. I don't remember where I found them, but it wasn't YouTube after all. Here is a link to them.

http://oldpeddler.co...wrap/index.html

I notice that your slingshot frame, like mine, doesn't have a cross brace where the forks start, so you will need to add an anchor point for the Paracord. Here is how I do it.









I use waxed leather-sewing twine in a constrictor knot with one additional turn and a square knot.


----------



## kingmurphy (May 16, 2012)

thanks lads i was going to use paracored but had ran out at the time and mav hopefully i have thanks aswell henery it will be a massive help tanks all

Alex


----------



## AZshooter (May 1, 2011)

If you would like a more solid grip to fill the palm of your hand, you might condider adding extra material to the handle before doing a wrap...cut shapes of wood, foam, leather, or even cardboard can help add some dimension to the grip...In many cases, I find that wrapping with cut strips of bicycle inner tube can make a great grip, and long lasting...


----------



## kingmurphy (May 16, 2012)

thanks az ill think about the foam thing

Alex


----------

